# Aspirateur site/ adresse mail



## newmacuserperdu (13 Mai 2006)

Bonjour

je suis chargé par le bde de mon ecole d'organiser une soirée avec les anciens eleves

sur le site de l'école il  y a en ligne les adresses des anciens eleves

http://www.iseg.fr/ecoletoulouse/isegien/index.htm

je cherche un soft qui me le recuperes toutes en meme temps ca existe ?

et avec quel soft envoyer 1000 mails en meme temps 

(j ai trouvé maxbulk, c'est bien ??? Y a mieux ???)

merci

OLivier


----------



## behia (13 Mai 2006)

bonjour,ci-joint le lien pour un aspirateur de site eficace
http://www.sitesucker.us/home.html


----------



## newmacuserperdu (14 Mai 2006)

j ai pas reussi a importer toutes les adresses mail du site ...

personne n a une idée ??

merci

Olivier


----------



## behia (14 Mai 2006)

dans ton navigateur,aux option d affichage quand tu es sur ce site,tu clique sur "code source de la page" et dans cette page tu attrape le liens ou tu as toutes les adresses mails si ce lien est visible dans le code source de la page,et tu glisse ce lien dans la barre de recherche de sitesucker


----------



## behia (14 Mai 2006)

j ai fais le teste sur ton site,je n ai pas pu importer les adresses mail avec sitesucker,parcontre en affichant le code source de la page, j ai pu voir toute la liste des email,ainsi que les noms de famille des eleves, soit tu fais une capture d ecran (applications/utilitaires/capture), soit tu te les atrappes en surlignant avec la souris et glisser/deposer sur le bureau,sachant qu il n y en a pas des centaines

pour ta question sur l envoi de mails multiples je n y connais rien ,desolé,j espere que d autres t aiderons ici.......


----------



## newmacuserperdu (14 Mai 2006)

merci Behia

c est super sympa de se pencher autant sur les problemes des autres

ça fait plaisir


----------



## behia (14 Mai 2006)

de rien,je suis loin d etre un pro,mais je t aide comme je peux et comme d autres m ont dejà aidé sur macg


----------

